
Ask HN: Do you remember a C coding style guide posted here recently? - xixixao
I can&#x27;t for the life of me find a coding style guide that was on HN sometime in December or November last year, it was from a company writing C or C++ software I think, and it had a great section on defensive programming. Anyone remember?
======
davismwfl
Not sure which one you are looking for, but MISRA is posted here often when
speaking of C/C++ and safe practices. That is kinda focused in the embedded
space however, so may not be the same thing you are thinking of. Another
common one is JPL C coding standard that has been referenced here before:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MISRA_C](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MISRA_C)

[https://yurichev.com/mirrors/C/JPL_Coding_Standard_C.pdf](https://yurichev.com/mirrors/C/JPL_Coding_Standard_C.pdf)

